# ملكوت الله



## مصلوب لاجلي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..

احب ان اعرف من الزملاء الاحباء ما هو مفهوهم الكتابي عن "ملكوت الله" او "ملكوت السموات"(نفس المعنى).

تحية للجميع..


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

المعنى واضح من الكلمة 

(ملكوت السموات ) او ( ملكوت الله ) (ملكوت ابن محبته ) (ملكوت المسيح ) وهما نفس المعنى كما تفضلت 

هو ( المملكة ) التي يحكم فيها الرب ويكون فيها ملك الملوك ، الملك على ملوك .

قال الرب يسوع ( مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم ) (يوحنا 18: 36)
من الواضح اذا انها مملكة روحية ، وهي موجودة ومعلنة الان .

( ولكن ان كنت انا بروح الله اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله.)
( متى 12: 28)

(ولما سأله الفريسيون متى يأتي ملكوت الله اجابهم وقال لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة. 21 ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا او هوذا هناك لان ها ملكوت الله داخلكم)
(لوقا 17: 20)

هي مملكة الان (اختيارية ) اذا جاز التعبير ، ولكن سوف يأتي الوقت لكي يستعلن بقوة هذا الملكوت للجميع حتى الذين رفضوا الرب يسوع ان يملك على حياتهم (فيليبي 2: 5 - 11) .


----------



## SALVATION (22 أكتوبر 2008)

_



من الواضح اذا انها مملكة روحية ، وهي موجودة ومعلنة الان .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكور كتييير على السؤال المهم جدا
وميرسى كتييير ليك يانيو مان على التوضيح 




_​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..


new_man قال:


> المعنى واضح من الكلمة
> 
> (ملكوت السموات ) او ( ملكوت الله ) (ملكوت ابن محبته ) (ملكوت المسيح ) وهما نفس المعنى كما تفضلت
> 
> ...



شكرا عزيزي "نيو مان" على الاجابات الوافية,  الا انني احب ان نتوسع في الموضوع اكثر لو سمحت .

لكن قبل ان اكمل هل لي ان استوضح اكثر المفهوم الذي ذكرته: هل قصدت ان ملكوت السموات هو السماء, اي بمعنى اخر هو مكاننا الابدي بعد الموت؟

نعمة و سلام..


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> لكن قبل ان اكمل هل لي ان استوضح اكثر المفهوم الذي ذكرته: هل قصدت ان ملكوت السموات هو السماء, اي بمعنى اخر هو مكاننا الابدي بعد الموت؟


نعم عزيزي ... ملكوت السماء تعني الفردوس أو السماء أو الجنة بالمفهوم الإسلامي التي سيرثها المؤمنون من أبيهم
و هذا ما نجده في لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 42 - 43
42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي *مَلَكُوتِكَ*». 
43 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي *الْفِرْدَوْسِ*».
*فالملكوت = الفردوس*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..


صوت الرب قال:


> نعم عزيزي ... ملكوت السماء تعني الفردوس أو السماء أو الجنة بالمفهوم الإسلامي التي سيرثها المؤمنون من أبيهم
> و هذا ما نجده في لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 42 - 43
> 42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي *مَلَكُوتِكَ*».
> 43 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي *الْفِرْدَوْسِ*».
> *فالملكوت = الفردوس*




شكرا عزيزي "صوت الرب" على ردك, لكن ذلك يطرح سؤالين :

1-اذا كان اللص قد ذهب مع السيد المسيح الى الفردوس, فحسب قولك عن الفردوس بانها ملكوت الله و بالتالي ملكوت السماء الان موجود "فعليا" و كل من ذهب اليه يستمتع الان (ليس متعة جسدية طبعا) ب  "بما لم تراه عين و لا سمعت به اذن"؟ و كيف نفسر عندئذ مشهد لعازر في حضن ابراهيم؟

2- اذا كان ملكوت الله هو السموات فكيف نفسر قول السيد المسيح:
" 47أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.
 48فَلَمَّا امْتَلأَتْ أَصْعَدُوهَا عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ، وَجَلَسُوا وَجَمَعُوا الْجِيَادَ إِلَى أَوْعِيَةٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَرْدِيَاءُ فَطَرَحُوهَا خَارِجًا." 
هل يوجد في السماء اردياء؟ اشرارا و طالحين؟

كل المودة.


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تسؤلاتك


> 1-اذا كان اللص قد ذهب مع السيد المسيح الى الفردوس, فحسب قولك عن الفردوس بانها ملكوت الله و بالتالي ملكوت السماء الان موجود "فعليا" و كل من ذهب اليه يستمتع الان (ليس متعة جسدية طبعا) ب "بما لم تراه عين و لا سمعت به اذن"؟ و كيف نفسر عندئذ مشهد لعازر في حضن ابراهيم؟


عفوا عزيزي ... ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟ ... أرجو التوضيح و سامح غبائي


> 2- اذا كان ملكوت الله هو السموات فكيف نفسر قول السيد المسيح:
> " 47أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.
> 48فَلَمَّا امْتَلأَتْ أَصْعَدُوهَا عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ، وَجَلَسُوا وَجَمَعُوا الْجِيَادَ إِلَى أَوْعِيَةٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَرْدِيَاءُ فَطَرَحُوهَا خَارِجًا."
> هل يوجد في السماء اردياء؟ اشرارا و طالحين؟


لا عزيزي فالأردياء سيطرحون خارجا ... أرجو أن تقرأ الآيات جيدا :-
[q-bible]47أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.
48فَلَمَّا امْتَلأَتْ أَصْعَدُوهَا عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ، وَجَلَسُوا وَجَمَعُوا الْجِيَادَ إِلَى أَوْعِيَةٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَرْدِيَاءُ فَطَرَحُوهَا خَارِجًا[/q-bible]


----------



## Aksios (23 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذى صوت الرب
ليا تعليق صغير على اجابتك و ارجو تصحيحى اذا كنت مخطئ



> *42 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».
> 43 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».
> فالملكوت = الفردوس*




الملكوت يختلف عن الفردوس .. كما يختلف الجحيم عن جهنم
والفردوس ليس هو الملكوت الأبدي
نحن الآن ننتظر مجيئ السيد المسيح الثاني وقيامة الأموات والدينونة العامة (اليوم الأخير أو يوم القيامة) حسب قول الملاكان للتلاميذ وقت صعود السيد المسيح "إن يسوع هذا الذي إرتفع عنكم إلي السماء، سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلي السماء" (أع1: 11). وإلي أن يأتي هذا اليوم، تذهب أرواح جميع المنتقلين - الأبرار والأشرار - إلي أحد مكاني إنتظار الأرواح. فتذهب أرواح الأبرار إلي الفردوس، أما أرواح الأشرار فتنتظر في الجحيم (أو الهاوية). 
 ++ اذن الفردوس و الجحيم مكان انتظار الاروح فقط
اذن المسيح قال للص اليمين اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس و لم يقل الملكوت 



اما الاخ  مصلوب لاجلى



> 1-اذا كان اللص قد ذهب مع السيد المسيح الى الفردوس, فحسب قولك عن الفردوس بانها ملكوت الله و بالتالي ملكوت السماء الان موجود "فعليا" و كل من ذهب اليه يستمتع الان (ليس متعة جسدية طبعا) ب "بما لم تراه عين و لا سمعت به اذن"؟ و كيف نفسر عندئذ مشهد لعازر في حضن ابراهيم؟
> 
> 2- اذا كان ملكوت الله هو السموات فكيف نفسر قول السيد المسيح:
> " 47أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.
> ...



هذا ما قولته فى تعليقى على استاذى صوت الرب و منتظر اجابه منه على تعليقى
و شكرا لتعبكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## Aksios (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اسف استاذى صوت الرب 
لم ارى مشاركتك قبل ارسال مشاركتى
لكن ارجو التوضيح و الرد على سؤالى
و شكرا و اسف على تعبك


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..

1-"ربنا موجود" شكرا على مداخلتك القيمة و هذا ما اردت ايضا ان اقوله للاخ "صوت الرب" عندما سالت عن ابراهيم و لعازر و سننتظر معا الرد.

2-





> لا عزيزي فالأردياء سيطرحون خارجا ... أرجو أن تقرأ الآيات جيدا :-



نعم, صحيح ان الاردياء سيطرحون خارجا في النهاية و لكنهم الان موجودن في ملكوت الله! و لهذا يقول "ايْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، *وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.*

قد يفيدنا ايضا لو نظرنا الى مثل اخر للسيد المسيح عن ملكوت السموات:

قدَّمَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ قِائِلاً:«يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَانًا زَرَعَ زَرْعًا جَيِّدًا فِي حَقْلِهِ.
 25وَفِيمَا النَّاسُ نِيَامٌ جَاءَ عَدُوُّهُ وَزَرَعَ زَوَانًا فِي وَسْطِ الْحِنْطَةِ وَمَضَى.
 26فَلَمَّا طَلَعَ النَّبَاتُ وَصَنَعَ ثَمَرًا، حِينَئِذٍ ظَهَرَ الزَّوَانُ أَيْضًا.

فمع ان الزارع زرع زرعا جيدا في حقله, الا ان الزوان ايضا نمى معه و هذا كله في ملكوت السموات.

و لو كملنا معا قليلا  لعل الصورة ستتضح اكثر في المثل فنجد:

 37فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«اَلزَّارِعُ الزَّرْعَ الْجَيِّدَ هُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.
 38وَالْحَقْلُ هُوَ الْعَالَمُ. وَالزَّرْعُ الْجَيِّدُ هُوَ بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ. وَالزَّوَانُ هُوَ بَنُو الشِّرِّيرِ.


او لو اخذنا ايضا مثلا اخر :

قَالَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ:«يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ خَمِيرَةً أَخَذَتْهَا امْرَأَةٌ وَخَبَّأَتْهَا فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَكْيَالِ دَقِيق حَتَّى اخْتَمَرَ الْجَمِيعُ».

و كما تعلم يا عزيزي فان الخميرة في الكتاب المقدس ترمز لشئ فاسد ( احترزوا من خمير الفريسين) فكيف اذا سيكون ملكوت الله مشبها بخميرة اذا كان المقصود منه هو (السموات)؟


كل المودة


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> الملكوت يختلف عن الفردوس .. كما يختلف الجحيم عن جهنم
> والفردوس ليس هو الملكوت الأبدي
> نحن الآن ننتظر مجيئ السيد المسيح الثاني وقيامة الأموات والدينونة العامة (اليوم الأخير أو يوم القيامة) حسب قول الملاكان للتلاميذ وقت صعود السيد المسيح "إن يسوع هذا الذي إرتفع عنكم إلي السماء، سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلي السماء" (أع1: 11). وإلي أن يأتي هذا اليوم، تذهب أرواح جميع المنتقلين - الأبرار والأشرار - إلي أحد مكاني إنتظار الأرواح. فتذهب أرواح الأبرار إلي الفردوس، أما أرواح الأشرار فتنتظر في الجحيم (أو الهاوية).
> ++ اذن الفردوس و الجحيم مكان انتظار الاروح فقط
> ...


أهلا عزيزي ربنا موجود ... كلامك صحيح 100%
و مشاركتك تعتبر أدق و مفصلة أكثر من مشاركتي ...
علم الإستشاتولوجي Eschatology يقسم الجحيم و جهنم و الفردوس و ملكوت السموات
إلى أربعة مصطلحات كل إسم له معنى مختلف
الفردوس هو مكان إنتظار أرواح الأبرار و عند مجيء يوم القيامة
تتحد أرواح الأبرار بأجسادهم الممجدة  و تنتقل من الفردوس إلى ملكوت السموات


> اذن المسيح قال للص اليمين اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس و لم يقل الملكوت


و لكن الفردوس يعني ملكوت السموات فالأرواح المنتظرة في الفردوس 
لن تذهب إلى جهنم النار الأبدية بل إلى ملكوت السموات
فالمسيح من كلامه نتأكد من أن اللص اليمين سيدخل ملكوت السموات
و هذا ما أقصده بالفردوس = ملكوت السموات
[/SIZE]


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..


صوت الرب قال:


> فالمسيح من كلامه نتأكد من أن اللص اليمين سيدخل ملكوت السموات



ملاحظة على الهامش عزيزي"صوت الرب" : الكتاب المقدس لم يقل اي من اللصين الذي خلص.

نعمة و سلام..


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الاحباء 

سلام ونعمة 

آسف للتأخير في الرد 

دعني اضع هذه الصياغة لاجابة سؤالي 

ملكوت السموات (او ملكوت الله ) هو حالة وليس مكان 


(ولما سأله الفريسيون متى يأتي ملكوت الله اجابهم وقال لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة. 21 ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا او هوذا هناك لان ها ملكوت الله داخلكم)
(لوقا 17: 20) 

( فعلم يسوع افكارهم وقال لهم كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب.وكل مدينة او بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت. 26 فان كان الشيطان يخرج الشيطان فقد انقسم على ذاته.فكيف تثبت مملكته. 27 وان كنت انا ببعلزبول اخرج الشياطين فابناؤكم بمن يخرجون.لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم. 28 ولكن ان كنت انا بروح الله اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله.) 
(متى 12: 25) 

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## صوت الرب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع..
> 
> 
> ملاحظة على الهامش عزيزي"صوت الرب" : الكتاب المقدس لم يقل اي من اللصين الذي خلص.
> ...


كلامك صحيح حبيبي " مصلوب لأجلي "
و لكن بالتقليد عرفنا أن الذي خلص
هو اللص الأيمن الذي يدعى ديماس


----------



## Aksios (23 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> أهلا عزيزي ربنا موجود ... كلامك صحيح 100%
> و مشاركتك تعتبر أدق و مفصلة أكثر من مشاركتي ...
> علم الإستشاتولوجي eschatology يقسم الجحيم و جهنم و الفردوس و ملكوت السموات
> إلى أربعة مصطلحات كل إسم له معنى مختلف
> ...



شكرا على مداخلتك
و شكرا على الاضافة الجميلة



صوت الرب قال:


> و لكن الفردوس يعني ملكوت السموات فالأرواح المنتظرة في الفردوس
> لن تذهب إلى جهنم النار الأبدية بل إلى ملكوت السموات
> فالمسيح من كلامه نتأكد من أن اللص اليمين سيدخل ملكوت السموات
> و هذا ما أقصده بالفردوس = ملكوت السموات



كده الكلام واضح جدااا جدااا بأضافة حرف الباء الى كلمة الفردوس  (بـــالفردوس = ملكوت السموات)
اى بما انه دخل الفردوس اذن النتيجة المؤكده فيما بعد هى ملكوت السموات
صح كده و لا ايه؟؟
و شكرا على تعبكم سلام المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حضرة المحترم صلب من اجلي
أرجو أن يكون صدرك متسعا لردي المطول.
لقد اطلعت على سؤالك الأول وما تلاه من ردود الإخوة المباركين وأسئلتك التي تبعت ردودهم، الشئ الذي جعلني استنتج (وارجو أن يكون استنتاجي صحيحا) انك قرأت انجيل متى الأصحاح الثالث العشر الذي يتكلم عن ملكوت الله بأمثال، وان معنى الملكوت قد التبس عليك، فجئت تسأل في بادئ الأمر (المشاركة رقم 1) عن مفهومنا الكتابي لملكوت الله. وهذا شئ جميل.
وبعد رد الأخ نيومان المختصر ولكن مفيد وكامل (بس ممكن صعب على الغير مسيحي أن يفهمه) سألت (ردك رقم 4) عما إذا كان الملكوت هو السماء، أي بمعنى آخر هو مكاننا الأبدي بعد الموت. وهذا حق لك أن تستوضح.
رد عليك الأخ صوت الرب بالإيجاب (رقم 5) فجئت (ردك رقم 6) بمثل الشبكة المطروحة في البحر وطلبت تفسيرا لها وهذا كلامك:​ 


> إذا كان ملكوت الله هو السموات فكيف نفسر قول السيد المسيح:
> 
> " 47أَيْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ نَوْعٍ.​
> 48فَلَمَّاامْتَلأَتْ أَصْعَدُوهَا عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ، وَجَلَسُوا وَجَمَعُوا الْجِيَادَ إِلَى أَوْعِيَةٍ، وَأَمَّا الأَرْدِيَاءُ فَطَرَحُوهَا خَارِجًا."​
> *هل يوجد في السماءاردياء؟ اشرارا و طالحين؟*


 

فسر صوت الرب الآيتين (رد رقم 7)، فجاء ردك (رقم 10) موافقا على أن الأردياء سيطرحون خارجا فيالنهاية ، ولكن مدعيا أنهم الآن موجودون في ملكوت الله، وقلت: 




> و لهذا يقول "ايْضًا يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ شَبَكَةً مَطْرُوحَةً فِي الْبَحْرِ،*وَجَامِعَةً مِنْ كُلِّ **نَوْعٍ**.*


​ 

وأردت أن تؤكد صحة ادعائك واقصد مفهومك –لكي لا تظن بي التهجم- بمثل آخر وهو مثل الزوان.​ 

وإمعانا منك بالتأكيد على صحة مفهومك جئت أيضا بمثل الخَمِيرَةً التي أَخَذَتْهَا المْرَأَةٌ وَخَبَّأَتْهَا فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَكْيَالِ دَقِيق حَتَّى اخْتَمَرَ الْجَمِيعُ. وقلت:​ 




> و كما تعلم يا عزيزي فان الخميرة في الكتاب المقدس ترمز لشئ فاسد ( احترزوا من خمير الفريسين) فكيف اذا سيكون ملكوت الله مشبها بخميرة اذا كان المقصود منه هو (السموات)؟


​ 
أنا أفترض بك حسن النية وأنك تحاور من مفهومك الخاطئ لمعنى أمثال السيد المسيح للملكوت، وأنك لا تحاول الطعن. ​سأبدأ بردي على كلامك الأخير عن الخميرة، وسوف أتكلم لاحقا عن الملكوت... دعنا نقرأ سويا الآية التي تتكلم عن خمير الفريسيين كاملة وليس منقوصة كما فعلت، لنرى كيف فهمها تلاميذ المسيح في بداية الأمر وكيف فهموها لاحقا، وسترى انهم *لم يفهموا ابدا* كما قلت أنت أن الخميرة ترمز الى شيئ فاسد ولا حتى في بداية الأمر: ​هذا كان كلام يسوع: (من إنجيل متى الأصحاح 16) 



[q-bible] 

6 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا وَتَحَرَّزُوا مِنْ خَمِيرِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ».
[/q-bible]



وهذا كان مفهوم التلاميذ الخاطئ لكلامه، وسترى انهم لم يفكروا ما قلته انت ان الخميرة ترمز لشئ فاسد بل ظنوا ان السيد المسيح كان يتكلم عن الخبز، إذ هم نسوا أن يأخذوا خبزا؟​ 

[q-bible]7 فَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نَأْخُذْ خُبْزاً». [/q-bible]​
​عرف السيد المسيح الاله أفكارهم وأرد أن يؤنبهم على قلة إيمانهم وسرعة نسيانهم لقدراته العجائبية فقال:

​[q-bible]8 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: "لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَأْخُذُوا خُبْزاً؟
9 أَحَتَّى الآنَ لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ وَلاَ تَذْكُرُونَ خَمْسَ خُبْزَاتِ الْخَمْسَةِ الآلاَفِ وَكَمْ قُفَّةً أَخَذْتُمْ
10 وَلاَ سَبْعَ خُبْزَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ الآلاَفِ وَكَمْ سَلاًّ أَخَذْتُمْ؟
11 كَيْفَ لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي لَيْسَ عَنِ الْخُبْزِ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَحَرَّزُوا مِنْ خَمِيرِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ؟” [/q-bible]​وهنا يا حضرة الفاضل صلب من أجلي ترى المفهوم الصحيح لمعنى كلام السيد المسيح، وكيف فهمه تلاميذه. تفضل واقرأ الآية التالية:
[q-bible] 12 حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمُوا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَنْ يَتَحَرَّزُوا مِنْ خَمِيرِ الْخُبْزِ بَلْ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ.[/q-bible]
*أما الأن *فاسمح لي بالعودة للكلام عن الملكوت.
إذا كنت حقا مُجِدا في معرفة مفهومنا الكتابي لملكوت الله، انقر على الرابط التالي المحتوي تفسير انجيل متى الأصحاح 13 عن ملكوت الله بأمثال. وبعد ذلك عد بأسئلتك وسنكون سعيدين أنا واخوتي بالرد عليك:

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Matthew/13

ولك سلام المسيح.​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــــــــرب يباركــــــك اختى امــــــة 
على الشــــــــرح المفصل والبسيط 
نحــــــو مزيد مــــــن التقـــــــــــدم 
بأذن رب المجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد​


----------



## أَمَة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> الـــــــــرب يباركــــــك اختى امــــــة
> 
> على الشــــــــرح المفصل والبسيط
> نحــــــو مزيد مــــــن التقـــــــــــدم
> ...


 

ويباركك أيضا يا ساندريلا
كل الشكر والمجد للرب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..



> وأنك لا تحاول الطعن.



الاخت أمة:

نعمة و سلام.

لن اخفي عليك فقد" حزت " في نفسي الجملة اعلاه. بماذا أطعن؟ في جنب السيد المسيح مرة اخرى؟ ام انني اتيت" بتعاليم متنوعة و غريبة"؟

"ملكوت الله" موضوع فيه لبس كبير حتى من الاخوة المسيحين الذين هم "راسخين في الايمان" و طرح الموضوع للنقاش لا يعني ابدا "طعن او "هجوم" و الا فاين هي "حرية مجد اولاد الله"؟
على الاقل لو احسستي انني "ضعيف الايمان" لكان من الممكن ان تقبليني"   1وَمَنْ هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ فِي الإِيمَانِ فَاقْبَلُوهُ، لاَ لِمُحَاكَمَةِ الأَفْكَارِ."

اختي "أمة":  
ارجو المعذرة على هذا العتاب فهو فقط "عتاب محبة" راجيا ان يكون "حسن الظن" هو السائد للحكم على شخص ما الى ان يثبت العكس.

لي عودة لتكملة الموضوع.

نعمة و سلام.


----------



## أَمَة (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> لن اخفي عليك فقد" حزت " في نفسي الجملة اعلاه. بماذا أطعن؟ في جنب السيد المسيح مرة اخرى؟ ام انني اتيت" بتعاليم متنوعة و غريبة"؟


أخي مصلوب لاجلي

اقدم لك شديد اعتذاري طالبة منك المعفرة لو أني أسأت الى ضميرك من حيث لا أدري، فأنا لم اقصد الإساءة البتة. ولو أنك تفضلت وأعدت قراءة الجملة بدون حساسية زائدة، لوجدت اني افترضت حسن النية أولا ... أما افتراض الطعن فجاء في المرتبة الثانية، لعلي ظننتك غير مسيحي لأنك في ردودك كنت تحاول إثبات خطأ ردود الإخوة الذين سبقوني. اعيد لك النص للسهولة.




> أنا أفترض بك حسن النيةوأنك تحاور من مفهومك الخاطئ لمعنى أمثال السيد المسيح للملكوت، وأنك لا تحاول الطعن.






> "ملكوت الله" موضوع فيه لبس كبير حتى من الاخوة المسيحين الذين هم "راسخين في الايمان" و طرح الموضوع للنقاش لا يعني ابدا "طعن او "هجوم" و الا فاين هي "حرية مجد اولاد الله"؟


 
يسعدني جدا الكلام عن الملكوت يا عزيزي، وخصوصا إذا كان الهدف من كلامي التوضيح. وانت محق في تساؤلك عن حرية ابناء الله. لذلك أنا بإنتظار توضيح أكثر لاسئلتك عن الموضوع. 
​


> على الاقل لو احسستي انني "ضعيف الايمان" لكان من الممكن ان تقبليني" 1وَمَنْ هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ فِي الإِيمَانِ فَاقْبَلُوهُ، لاَ لِمُحَاكَمَةِ الأَفْكَارِ."


​لم يخطر في بالي انك ضعيف في الإيمان، والتوضيح موجود ضمنيا في كلامي في الفقرة الاولى السطر القبل الآخير. وحاشا لي أن احاكم أفكار احد..."لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا" (متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 1) ​


> ارجو المعذرة على هذا العتاب فهو فقط "عتاب محبة" راجيا ان يكون "حسن الظن" هو السائد للحكم على شخص ما الى ان يثبت العكس.


​عتابك على الراس والعين. والمحبة... "لاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ" (كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 13 العدد 5) 



> لي عودة لتكملة الموضوع.


​بالرغم من إحساسي الملح على قول ما اريد قوله عن الملكوت، إلا أني فضلت انتظار عودتك، وأرجو خلال ذلك أن تقرأ التفسير على الرابط الذي سبق ووضعته لك ليكون الكلام غنيا وممتعا ومفيدا.
​
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> لن اخفي عليك فقد" حزت " في نفسي الجملة اعلاه. بماذا أطعن؟ في جنب السيد المسيح مرة اخرى؟ ام انني اتيت" بتعاليم متنوعة و غريبة"؟


أخي مصلوب لاجلي

اقدم لك شديد اعتذاري طالبة منك المعفرة لو أني أسأت الى ضميرك من حيث لا أدري، فأنا لم اقصد الإساءة البتة. ولو أنك تفضلت وأعدت قراءة الجملة بدون حساسية زائدة، لوجدت اني افترضت حسن النية أولا ... أما افتراض الطعن فجاء في المرتبة الثانية، لعلي ظننتك غير مسيحي لأنك في ردودك كنت تحاول إثبات خطأ ردود الإخوة الذين سبقوني. اعيد لك النص للسهولة.




> أنا أفترض بك حسن النيةوأنك تحاور من مفهومك الخاطئ لمعنى أمثال السيد المسيح للملكوت، وأنك لا تحاول الطعن.






> "ملكوت الله" موضوع فيه لبس كبير حتى من الاخوة المسيحين الذين هم "راسخين في الايمان" و طرح الموضوع للنقاش لا يعني ابدا "طعن او "هجوم" و الا فاين هي "حرية مجد اولاد الله"؟


 
يسعدني جدا الكلام عن الملكوت يا عزيزي، وخصوصا إذا كان الهدف من كلامي التوضيح. وانت محق في تساؤلك عن حرية ابناء الله. لذلك أنا بإنتظار توضيح أكثر لاسئلتك عن الموضوع. 
​


> على الاقل لو احسستي انني "ضعيف الايمان" لكان من الممكن ان تقبليني" 1وَمَنْ هُوَ ضَعِيفٌ فِي الإِيمَانِ فَاقْبَلُوهُ، لاَ لِمُحَاكَمَةِ الأَفْكَارِ."


​لم يخطر في بالي انك ضعيف في الإيمان، والتوضيح موجود ضمنيا في كلامي في الفقرة الاولى السطر القبل الآخير. وحاشا لي أن احاكم أفكار احد..."لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا" (متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 1) ​


> ارجو المعذرة على هذا العتاب فهو فقط "عتاب محبة" راجيا ان يكون "حسن الظن" هو السائد للحكم على شخص ما الى ان يثبت العكس.


​عتابك على الراس والعين. والمحبة... "لاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ" (كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 13 العدد 5) 



> لي عودة لتكملة الموضوع.


​بالرغم من إحساسي الملح على قول ما اريد قوله عن الملكوت، إلا أني فضلت انتظار عودتك، وأرجو خلال ذلك أن تقرأ التفسير على الرابط الذي سبق ووضعته لك ليكون الكلام غنيا وممتعا ومفيدا.​
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع...


العزيز"نيومان"
 شكرا لجوابك و سادمج اسئلتي على مداخلتك مع اسئلتي للاخت "أمة" في المداخلة القادمة.

الاخت "أمة"..

نبدأ بداية جديدة..

و أبدا بالتعليق على جوابك عن "الخميرة":



> دعنا نقرأ سويا الآية التي تتكلم عن خمير الفريسيين كاملة وليس منقوصة كما فعلت، لنرى كيف فهمها تلاميذ المسيح في بداية الأمر وكيف فهموها لاحقا، وسترى انهم لم يفهموا ابدا كما قلت أنت أن الخميرة ترمز الى شيئ فاسد ولا حتى في بداية الأمر:



و..


> حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمُوا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَنْ يَتَحَرَّزُوا مِنْ خَمِيرِ الْخُبْزِ بَلْ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ.



اي نعم ان التلاميذ لم يفهموا في بداية الامر ان الخميرة هي تعليم الفريسين مع ان كلامي كان عن "المفهوم الكتابي" للخمير في الكتاب المقدس و ليس ما فهمه التلاميذ في مكان معين:


> الخميرة في الكتاب المقدس ترمز لشئ فاسد ( احترزوا من خمير الفريسين)



 و مع ذلك في النهاية ماذا فهم التلاميذ؟ حسب الايات التي اقتبستيها:
احترزوا من  خمير الفريسين و بكلام اخر "تعاليم الفريسين"!
و بكلام اخر عن لوقا:
أَوَّلاً تَحَرَّزُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَمِيرِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ الَّذِي هُوَ الرِّيَاءُ،

اي الخمير هو الرياء. و هذا ما قلته تماما ان الخمير يرمز الى شئ فاسد!

نؤكد اكثر:
كورونثوس:  8إِذًا لِنُعَيِّدْ، لَيْسَ بِخَمِيرَةٍ عَتِيقَةٍ، وَلاَ بِخَمِيرَةِ الشَّرِّ وَالْخُبْثِ، بَلْ بِفَطِيرِ الإِخْلاَصِ وَالْحَقِّ

و ايضا:
لَيْسَ افْتِخَارُكُمْ حَسَنًا. أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ خَمِيرَةً صَغِيرَةً تُخَمِّرُ الْعَجِينَ كُلَّهُ؟  7إِذًا نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِينًا جَدِيدًا كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ

و هذا الشئ ليس بجديد على اليهودي الذي يسمع هذا الكلام لان" الخمير" ايضا اذ كانت جذوره في العهد القديم و الذي اقتيسه السيد المسيح و بولس الرسول في كلامهم:

سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تَأْكُلُونَ فَطِيرًا. الْيَوْمَ الأَوَّلَ تَعْزِلُونَ الْخَمِيرَ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَكَلَ خَمِيرًا مِنَ الْيَوْمِ الأَوَّلِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ تُقْطَعُ تِلْكَ النَّفْسُ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ


بانتظار تعليقك قبل ان نكمل عن الموضوع الاساسي.

كل المودة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*متابع*


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> هل يوجد في السماء اردياء؟ اشرارا و طالحين؟
> .


 
في مسيحي بيقول هذا الكلام على ملكوت المسيح؟

انتبه فأذا استمريت بهذه الطريقة الواطية فلا مكان لك معنا مُطلقاً

فاهم؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام للجميع..



My Rock قال:


> في مسيحي بيقول هذا الكلام على ملكوت المسيح؟
> 
> انتبه فأذا استمريت بهذه الطريقة الواطية فلا مكان لك معنا مُطلقاً
> 
> فاهم؟


.

لا ادري ما الذي قلت او الذي  فعلت ليجعل الكل يشك في "مسيحيتي" و يتسابق الجميع ليثبت انني على غلط و ان مفاهيمي كلها مقلوبة مع اننا ما زلنا في بداية تساءل عن موضوع مسيحي بحت الا و هو "ملكوت الله".

و لا ادري كبف لا ينظر الاخوة الاحباء على الاقل الى معرف اسمي"مصلوب لاجلي" و يتمعن به قبل ان يطلق شكوكه من نحوي. لم اكن اظن ان هناك اسما اخر يمكن ان يعبر عن محبة الله الابدية لي و التي من اجلها بذل ابنه الوحيد كي لا اهلك, و الذي و من اجلي انا الخاطئ سفك دمه الثمين على الصليب و هو القدوس البار. و لم اكن اظن ان الجميع سيفهم عكس ذلك.

يا اخ "MY ROCK":

الكلام الذي اقتبسته حضرتك مني هو ما يسمى بالانكليزية"rhetorical question" و هو سؤال لا نتوقع عليه جوابا(لان جوابه واضح للمتكلم و المستمع) و هو فقط لتاكيد حقيقة ما. انظر الى 

بولس الرسول في رسالته الى اهل رومية 3:3 يقول:
فماذا إن كان قوم لم يكونوا أمناء؟ أفلعل عدم أمانتهم يبطل أمانة الله؟

هل تعتقد ان بولس الرسول لا يعرف جواب هذا السؤال حتى يسأله؟ بالتأكيد يعرف و مع ذلك يسأل ليؤكد حقيقة معروفة للجميع الا و هي ان الله امين الى الابد.

اما زلت تعتقد ايها الزميل العزيز انني تكلمت بطريقة"واطية"؟

ان كان جوابك نعم فساختفي من هذا المنتدى و ان كان لا فسيسعدني ان ابقى.

نعمة و سلام..


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اعرف ما الذي ترمي اليه بهذا الموضوع فأنت في النهاية انتقلت الى الخمرة بعدما تكلمنا على الملكوت, فما الذي تريد قوله؟ و كيف تسمح لنفسك ان تُشكك بايمان المسيحيين و تصف فهمه بالخاطئ و انت وحدك الصحيح الكامل؟

موضوعك تم رد عليه و خلاص
لا داعي للف و الدوران و الفلسفة البالية

اغلق الموضوع لانهي هذا الجدال التافه الغير مُجدي


----------



## Twin (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ مصلوب لأجلي*

*طبعاً أعتذر عن مشاركتي هذه بعد غلق الموضوع من قبل الحبيب ماي روك لما يراه مناسباً في ظل غيابي المستمر لضيق وقتي ووضعي كل الحمل عليه وعلي الحبيب فريدي ولكن أنا أشكر الله من كل قلبي علي وجوده معنا أخذاً بأيدينا*

*وكي ننتهي أتذكر أنني كنت علي وشك التوةاصل معك أمس الأول ولكن أنقطع التيار الكهربائي قبل أن أعتمد الرد وله في ذلك حكمة مما هو لخيري وخيرك *

*عامة أخ مصلوب لأجلي أنا قرأت الموضوع بسرعة ولم أصل لبر وصخرة أقف عليها في طريقة تفكيرك وحوارك*
*فلم أصل الي ما ترمي بدقة*
*هل تقصد بهذا تعليم معين يتبع طائفة معينه وتريد أثباتها وهذا عن طريق ما رميت له في مثال العازر وتعليلك له .*
*وما قصدته في موضوع الشبكة المطروحة في البحر لتشكيك في بعض ما نؤمن به مستنداً علي مثال أو أثنين مبرراً ما تريد *
*وغير ذلك بكثير وبسببه لم أفهم .*

*عامة كي لا أطيل عليك وكي لا أهدم بيدي قوانين المنتدي وقوانين قسمي -لأن هذا القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط .... الأسئلة التي تدور حولها- فلا مكان للأسئلة الجدلية أو الطائفيه  هنا أو بالمنتدي ككل وقد تتأكد من هذا بقراءة قوانين القسم وقوانين المنتدي .؟*
*فلتتواصل أذاًَ معي علي الخاص -بالرسائل الخاصة- كي أتواصل معك بدقة شديدة دون تعصب ولا جدال ............ سواء كنت أنا أو أي أخ لنا في المسيح فكلهم هنا أساتذتي وأنا أتعلم منهم وثق أنهم سيكفون وسيفون ........... ولكن مع تحديد الأهداف *

*منتظرك علي الخاص أنا أو أي أحد من أخوتي المباركين ............ كي ننتهي*

*عذراً حبيبي ماي روك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

